# General > Upcoming Events >  Auckland Blade Show

## terryf

Hello guys n gals

Its that time of the year again and the Auckland Blade Show is on again this year at the same venue in Parnell - 12 and 13 October 2019

This year, however, there will be a number of presentations on a variety of topics from forging to making pattern welded steel.

Venue: Jubilee Building, 545 Parnell Rd, Parnell, Auckland
Tickets: available for purchase at the door. 
Admission price: $10 per person, tickets are valid for 2-days, children under 12 enter free.



Look forward to seeing you there.

----------


## terryf



----------

